# Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the SCA visual sample?



## Blue Grape (Oct 20, 2020)

Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the visual sample?


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 21, 2020)

I've been thinking to do the photo option instead of the video option for USC SCA's submission, but I'm worried if that's a good or bad idea since not many people choose that path. It's harder to tell a story within 8 photos, but isn't it a good way to set apart with the other applicants?

If anyone is doing photo option, we can exchange ideas or feedback.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Photo option would be


Blue Grape said:


> It's harder to tell a story within 8 photos, but isn't it a good way to set apart with the other applicants?


Yes it'll set you apart. See our interview with USC admissions.



> *Jumping back to the visual sample: can you go into further detail on what you’re looking for there?*
> 
> So they have two options. Basically, option one is turn in a five-minute video. Option number two is you turn in a series of eight photographs that tell a story– you put them together in a sequence along with a one-page narrative description.
> 
> ...
















 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Although I did joke with them that after they said that the photo submissions will increase. Ha. 

But that being said I think photo submissions will also increase due to COVID and it's filming limitations.


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Although I did joke with them that after they said that the photo submissions will increase. Ha.
> 
> But that being said I think photo submissions will also increase due to COVID and it's filming limitations.


and I am one of those people who submitted the photo option after reading this 😂


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Photo option would be
> 
> Yes it'll set you apart. See our interview with USC admissions.
> 
> ...


Haha, I gotta say the credit is yours, Chris! I seriously thought about the photo option after reading your interview with the committee member


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> Haha, I gotta say the credit is you, Chris! I seriously thought about the photo option after reading your interview with the committee member


Yeah I told them that now everyone is going to submit it. 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 21, 2020)

hivictoria said:


> and I am one of those people who submitted the photo option after reading this 😂


You're sooo brave, I bet you're admitted already. Would you like to share the photos with us?🤣


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Yeah I told them that now everyone is going to submit it. 🤣🤣


Oops, seems like I'm not gonna have a big chance to be stand out anymore lol


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> Oops, seems like I'm not gonna have a big chance to be stand out anymore lol


Ha. But seriously it's a good creative exercise. Gets your storytelling chops cooking.


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> You're sooo brave, I bet you're admitted already. Would you like to share the photos with us?🤣


ha! you're so sweet. I'm hesitant to share the pics only bc I'm in a lot of them & they're kind of embarrassing! But I'll be sure to share the outcome with you all whether it's good or bad! I wish you all the best with your application!!


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 21, 2020)

hivictoria said:


> ha! you're so sweet. I'm hesitant to share the pics only bc I'm in a lot of them & they're kind of embarrassing! But I'll be sure to share the outcome with you all whether it's good or bad! I wish you all the best with your application!!


No worries! No hard feelings! Thanks for your willingness to share with us!


----------



## Partradams (Mar 9, 2022)

This is a very informative topic


----------



## agnieskard (Mar 9, 2022)

It seems to me to tell a story within a limited number of photos is difficult. But at the same time, such a story will be more thoughtful and detailed than a video file.


----------



## agnieskard (Mar 9, 2022)

It seems to me to tell a story within a limited number of photos is difficult. But at the same time, such a story will be more thoughtful and detailed than a video file. Therefore, I fully support the idea of photos. I am an amateur photographer and often photograph natural landscapes. I recently received a real competition prize for my project in three photos. I made out in one place a few years apart. Slightly modified the design in frameshop.com.au and sent it to the competition's jury. My project has become the best among the projects telling about the impact of globalization on nature.


----------

